# How do I find the center of a peg with MACH3 and a probe?



## CNC Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

I am trying to find the center of a cylinder. If it had a bore, I would already know how to do this, but this is a solid. I was under the impression that under MACH3 there would have been a dialog to find the center of a solid cylinder when using a digitizing probe. I can see dialogs for finding the center of a bore, the center of a rectangle and the edge of a rectangle.

This is on MACH3 for a Tormach PCNC1100. Anybody has tried this before? Could try an edge finder but if I have a probe, why go back in time? There has to be a way to do this with the available Alien Technology!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 13, 2013)

Can you treat the cylinder as a rectangle? If you can eyeball the tangent points in X and Y axes, length is length and width is width.


----------



## John120/240 (Oct 13, 2013)

I know its not what you asked but I would use the old fashioned combination square.


----------



## CNC Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

There has to be a way to do this with MACH3. I have seen it on You Tube with other CNC controllers. The probe gets all the information from four points and some mathematical interpolation. The results are well beyond accurate. Any other method is pretty much guess work, when compared to the probe scanning.

But I can't find the darned dialog!


----------

